# Puppy seeking



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I may know of a litter for you, puppies would be about 3 mos. old by the time you're ready. I'll PM you


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

You could check out Michelle Birchard of New Destiny Poodles. She has a litter of blues and silvers in the Philadelphia area. That's quite a distance. Pups will be ready for new homes in early April. Michelle might or might not be willing to keep a pup for a few more weeks -- you'd have to ask. Really great litter -- healthy, health tested, from championship lines and both parents have lovely calm, happy temperaments. My boy Sam is the daddy dog. See the photos that I just posted in the Poodle Pictures section, or see Home - New Destiny Poodles.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I second the recommendation for Michelle of New Destiny Poodles! I'd definitely want one of her puppies if we were looking for another standard (we're going to get a tpoo next time around). 

Also, I was able to visit Rosebud Standards in PA last summer. They are active in showing their dogs. Linda spent over an hour with me. She answered any and all of my questions, I met all of her dogs (all raised in her house), and got to meet several of her puppies. Very positive experience overall. 
Home


----------



## emisdover (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you all so much for the help!


----------



## emisdover (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you. I am very certain that my husband and I have found the breeder with whom we're going to work. There should be a litter born soon, so that gets us a pup around the time we were hoping. I'm not going to count my chickens before they hatch...puppies before they whelp...but, I am feeling very excited. Updates to come as they are available.


----------

